# Another Japanese Knife Maker Id



## hawkoath (Dec 9, 2017)

So looking for interesting knives and bumped into this one. I searched for the maker in kanji and all I could find were some Usuba knifes with the characters but in a different order I couldn't find any moonlight maker.... I've added a picture of the front and back (blue clad in kanji I believe) but was wondering if anyone knows who made this knife. Thanks


----------



## hawkoath (Dec 9, 2017)




----------



## tripleq (Dec 9, 2017)

Front looks like moon light made by. Maybe some kind of pseudonym? Back is blue hagane.


----------



## JBroida (Dec 9, 2017)

gekko saku is how its read (saku means "made by", so the brand is gekko)

and the saya says go-umanosuke-yoshihiro

the backside just says blue steel... its clad in softer iron (carbon steel) with blue steel as the cutting edge... ni-mai (two layers) like most traditional single bevel knives. Likely blue #2.


----------



## tripleq (Dec 9, 2017)

That makes sense with gekko meaning moonlight. Didnt think of that. Whats your opinion on the knife Jon? Im not familiar with the brand.


----------



## JBroida (Dec 9, 2017)

well, its a brand, not a maker... they seem to have stuff from all over and from various different craftsmen, so its hard to say anything definitive.


----------



## tripleq (Dec 9, 2017)

Cool, thanks!


----------



## hawkoath (Dec 9, 2017)

Oh that makes sense. I should have translated it directly from kanji to the English enunciated version. I spent a hour searching for moonlight maker in direct kanji lol, but did find one who used Gekko on Alibaba of all places, just not the "made by" character on his knives. 

Took a look at the Gekko site and noticed that the characters on the back match the back of the knife, but couldn't find any exact match to the "made by Gekko" which isn't too surprising since all their lines seem to have different characters on their knives and no doubt they change the characters once in a while. Same with the rounded handle and the soft rainbow iridescence on the blade part itself which probably reflect the fact that it was an older version that is no longer produced.

It's really interesting the stuff you find online these days. I feel like I could just surf the net look for vintage knives and their history for days...


----------



## hawkoath (Dec 9, 2017)

Thanks guys


----------

